# Tightrope ACL surgery?



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a young (7-month old) female rott that got a slight ACL tear 6 weeks ago. Per the vets initial suggestion, we were going for the conservative, no surgery route with a lot of confinement for a couple months, but I've been exploring the surgical choices in the meantime. I'm reading a lot about a relatively new (Tightrope) surgery that is less invasive, but still has a very high success rate. Has anybody had this procedure done? Any opinions?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

At the U of Missouri?

(No, no experience -- just think it's still new enough that I would want to go to the vet school that developed it, or maybe to a vet who went there to learn it.)


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> At the U of Missouri?
> 
> (No, no experience -- just think it's still new enough that I would want to go to the vet school that developed it, or maybe to a vet who went there to learn it.)


 I talked to techs there (U of Missouri), and they referred me to 2 vets in my area who have had great success with it. The procedure isn't exactly new, just improved from what's been used for over 20 years.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> I talked to techs there (U of Missouri), and they referred me to 2 vets in my area who have had great success with it. The procedure isn't exactly new, just improved from what's been used for over 20 years.


That's good news!

I thought I read that this tightrope method was not done on dogs until last year, and that the developer started to teach the technique in mid-2008. Maybe he also went to other major cities to teach it.

But anyway, if you don't have this material yet:
http://www.warrenanimalclinic.com/tightrope.html


----------

